# FS L144 LongFin BN pleco, $20



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

L144 long fin, blue eyes have black spot on side of body 

slim body not big bodied yet with single spot, see pic

All healthy

Willing to trade for

Red or blue quality Shrimp
Dwarf gourami 
Rare swordtail and platy
Buce plants
shrimp related products
Limnophilia sessiliflora


----------



## Rippfluid (Jun 3, 2017)

Your pm box is full. Please text me at 604 727 9101


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump me to up


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Willing to trade:

Red or blue quality Shrimp, 
Dwarf gourami 
Rare swordtail and platy
Buce plants
shrimp related products
waterprite,
Unused substrate
Fluval 3.0 plant light strip
Limnophilia sessiliflora


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you have any with regular fins?


----------



## AndyNg (Jul 30, 2019)

How big is the blue eyes one?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

2 to 3 inches


----------



## AndyNg (Jul 30, 2019)

You have a bigger one for sale?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one shortfin with red eye wiith long gone genes , pm your number


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

2 x blue eyed left


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

L144 24K, dropped price to $20


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy 2 at $15 each


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

3 more sold.

6 LF left
1 SF left


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

2 x LF blue eyed left,

$10 each


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally all sold and gone woohoo


----------

